
Remember Cuil? Now It’s a Real-Time Search Engine - GVRV
http://mashable.com/2009/08/21/cuil-real-time/
======
jacquesm
Cuil raised 33 million in VC money, I doubt they're going to give up easily.
Roughly a year ago they had spent about 25% of that, I figure they have at
least another 8 to 12 months worth of operating capital if their burn rate did
not change dramatically.

If this does not get them out of the doldrums it will probably fizzle out.

